
Ask HN: Best commits you remember? - iansowinski
I&#x27;m curious what are some best commits you know - funny, beautiful or just very good. It&#x27;s always good to read good code, as well as share it, so if you know some great commits please share it with us here!
======
itamarst
"Sit back and I'll tell you a story of intrigue and corruption, deceit and
murder."

[https://github.com/pyca/pyopenssl/commit/0beed1c968ea4511cbe...](https://github.com/pyca/pyopenssl/commit/0beed1c968ea4511cbe8515effed7acd2a715b48#diff-280bed5a810b327b274fde15d2a9d84dR429)

------
yuvadam
_Initial revision of "git", bootstrap commit from hell_

[https://github.com/git/git/commit/e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23...](https://github.com/git/git/commit/e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290)

